# Fbar



## cirrus (Aug 2, 2014)

FBAR 
Should Defined Benefit Pensions be reported? 

https://www.moneyadviceservice.org.uk/en/articles/defined-benefit-schemes


----------



## cirrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry, I have just found an earlier thread with the answer, 1st March 2017

Quote from Bevdeforges

_As I understand it, Defined Benefits pensions (the "old fashioned" type of employer pensions) are not reportable. Period. _

Thanks Bev.


----------

